

Marissa Mayer Just Gave Every Yahoo Employee An iPhone 5 - michaelnovati
http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-just-gave-every-yahoo-employee-an-iphone-5-2012-9

======
jayrox
... or a Samsung Galaxy S3, HTC One X, HTC EVO 4G LTE, or Nokia Lumia 920.

